# track cleaning



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have a tip I learned from Dan and Rich from North texas racers.. Wizards.. turn the voltage up these cars will make it around the track and polish the rails for you without any fuss and bother, a quick pass with a swifter cloth then a wipe with as lint free cloth and voila lets go racing...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That's what I use my LifeLike stockers for. They seem to run on the dirtiest of rails. A few laps, as Coach says, and voila, clean and green. A quick wipe down with a little WD-40 and haul arse.  rr


----------

